# Problems with my french bulldog, please help



## JaggerTheFrenchie (Aug 16, 2014)

I love my french bulldog and he is really adorable, but I have some problems with him that I would like to fix. 

1. Agression and bites. 
My frenchie gets really aggressive some times, he starts chewing something that he is not supposed to chew, and when I get to him trying to get it out of his mouth he just starts growling and bites my hands as im trying to get it out. 
He sometimes gets a little energetic and starts running around and jumping/biting us and it gets a little frustrating because it hurts. 
He also bites us when we are siting in a chair/couch, he bites our legs and even if we say no he just doesn't care and still bites us, we just take him out if he does this and give him a little time out so he calms down but sometimes as soon as we let him in, he just bites again. 
When we are in the couch with him we try to say no and calm him down when he is biting but he just growls and barks at us and sometimes jump at us and bites, he has bitten my face because of this. 
We sometimes just can't have him with us in the couch because he bites, we would love to have him by our side but this isn't possible. 

2. Chewing 
My frenchie just likes to chew everything, he just chews the corners of the walls and just destroys them. He has chewed the tables/chair legs and thats a problem. He also chews our shoes when we have them on. We try to redirect him with all the chew toys he has but he just doesn't care about them. 

3. Peeing 
He also pees in some of his beds, we bought 3 of them and pees on 2 particular ones. He just goes there and pees sometimes and doesn't sleep in them. The other bed is more like a little house, and he likes that and respects and knows he can't pee there, but sometimes he just chews it which is not a good thing either. We wash it to remove the smell so he doesn't pee again but he still do it. 
He also has peed in some of the rugs which is really bad, and also peed on one of our pillow which we had to get rid of. I don't know what causes this but if you know about it, please let me know. 

4. I also would like to have an advice for when he sleeps. He sleeps in my room, in a little enclosed area next to my bed. He has his bed and a pee pad just in case he would like to go. I would like him to not go to the bathroom at night because it keeps my room smelling like that when im sleeping, just need an advice on what to do so he can hold it for the night and just sleep, then I can take him out in the morning. Taking him out at night doesn't fix this, he still goes. 

5. My frenchie has some days when he just doesn't want to eat and thats a problem. Is there any special diet you can recommend like vegetables and fruits some days with his dog food or just a little piece of fruit in the morning and then eat his food in the afternoon, not give him human food at all or what? 
I feed him at 9:30am and 3:30pm, sometimes I give him a little yogurt and fruit frozen treat (of course not everyday). But i don't know what can be a balanced diet and just not give him the same dog food all his life. 

He is a really nice bulldog and we love him but this problems have to get fixed as soon as possible so when he grows up he doesn't do this things anymore. 

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> I love my french bulldog and he is really adorable, but I have some problems with him that I would like to fix.


How old is he? Is he still a puppy?



JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> 1. Agression and bites.
> My frenchie gets really aggressive some times, he starts chewing something that he is not supposed to chew, and when I get to him trying to get it out of his mouth he just starts growling and bites my hands as im trying to get it out.


Well, if I was eating something I really liked and you tried to get it away from me, Id probably growl at you too 
This is basically resource guarding, totally normal dog behavior (not acceptable obviously) but totally manageable. Teach him that you are to be trusted around food first, then teach him a leave it cue, a trade, and a drop cue.



JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> He sometimes gets a little energetic and starts running around and jumping/biting us and it gets a little frustrating because it hurts.
> He also bites us when we are siting in a chair/couch, he bites our legs and even if we say no he just doesn't care and still bites us, we just take him out if he does this and give him a little time out so he calms down but sometimes as soon as we let him in, he just bites again.
> When we are in the couch with him we try to say no and calm him down when he is biting but he just growls and barks at us and sometimes jump at us and bites, he has bitten my face because of this.
> We sometimes just can't have him with us in the couch because he bites, we would love to have him by our side but this isn't possible.


Sounds like a typical crazy puppy who hasnt learned impulse control or how to use his mouth appropriately. 
Teach him settle cues like how to relax on a mat, teach him sits and downs and ask for that. If hes in a down hes not jumping up and biting right? Focus on what you want him do DO rather than what you want him not to do.



JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> 2. Chewing
> My frenchie just likes to chew everything, he just chews the corners of the walls and just destroys them. He has chewed the tables/chair legs and thats a problem. He also chews our shoes when we have them on. We try to redirect him with all the chew toys he has but he just doesn't care about them.


Crate train for when you cant supervise and a recall and/or leave it cue for when you are around to supervise. Experiment with different toys and see what he likes.



JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> 3. Peeing
> He also pees in some of his beds, we bought 3 of them and pees on 2 particular ones. He just goes there and pees sometimes and doesn't sleep in them. The other bed is more like a little house, and he likes that and respects and knows he can't pee there, but sometimes he just chews it which is not a good thing either. We wash it to remove the smell so he doesn't pee again but he still do it.
> He also has peed in some of the rugs which is really bad, and also peed on one of our pillow which we had to get rid of. I don't know what causes this but if you know about it, please let me know.


Sounds like hes just not potty trained yet. Again, supervision and potty training 101.



JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> 4. I also would like to have an advice for when he sleeps. He sleeps in my room, in a little enclosed area next to my bed. He has his bed and a pee pad just in case he would like to go. I would like him to not go to the bathroom at night because it keeps my room smelling like that when im sleeping, just need an advice on what to do so he can hold it for the night and just sleep, then I can take him out in the morning. Taking him out at night doesn't fix this, he still goes.


If hes still a young puppy, he might not be physically capable of holding it all night. Id also ditch the pee pads as it can confuse potty training, and just let him out at night until hes old enough to hold it all night.



JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> 5. My frenchie has some days when he just doesn't want to eat and thats a problem. Is there any special diet you can recommend like vegetables and fruits some days with his dog food or just a little piece of fruit in the morning and then eat his food in the afternoon, not give him human food at all or what?
> I feed him at 9:30am and 3:30pm, sometimes I give him a little yogurt and fruit frozen treat (of course not everyday). But i don't know what can be a balanced diet and just not give him the same dog food all his life.
> 
> He is a really nice bulldog and we love him but this problems have to get fixed as soon as possible so when he grows up he doesn't do this things anymore.
> ...


Ill let someone else advise you on food, but I will say, dont over think it. If hes not eating, he might just not be hungry, you might be feeding him too much. Also dont tinker too much with trying to tempt him to eat or you may create a fussy eater.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Yes, age of little dog please. 



JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> sometimes I give him a little yogurt and fruit frozen treat (of course not everyday). But i don't know what can be a balanced diet and just not give him the same dog food all his life.


He's a dog. He doesn't need a menu (however adorable he may be). He just needs good quality dog food.

J


----------



## Frenchie79 (Aug 3, 2013)

You need to give him a lot of mental stimulation to tire him out, I have recently bought Starmark Bob-a-Lot Interactive Dog Toy which you can get from Amazon. You can feed him some of his daily meal using this. 

If he has something you want you have to use something of higher value to exchange the item. He won't give it up unless you have something he wants. (i.e. tasty food or a toy which has a high value).

Once he starts the "nipping" behaviour any game/interaction stops. Remove yourself from the situation, if you are on the sofa and he starts to behave this way move away so he doesn't get the attention he wants from doing it. Reward calm behaviour. 

Having mini training sessions when you are with him, even if its just encouraging him to sit, down, wait etc.

Hope this helps,


----------



## JaggerTheFrenchie (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, he is almost 5 months now. The biting/nipping problem is what I really want to fix as soon as possible because he has bitten really hard sometimes and we don't want that, but redirecting him or just ignoring him doesn't seem to work.


----------



## JaggerTheFrenchie (Aug 16, 2014)

The interactive dog toy seems like a good idea, Ill definitely try that out.
About the nipping behaviour, I mostly try to say no and just walk away or ignore him but that doesn't seem to work. If we walk away he will run toward us and bites us as we walk.
I try to train him the basic things, he already knows the sit and down command, still need to teach him the wait one. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Regarding peeing - teach him to pee outside and reward for peeing in the right place. Don't give him the opportunity to pee indoors. Put him in a crate or puppy pen, or tether him to you when you can't watch him. Frequent trips outside, tasty treats for job well done should soon teach your young'un what's what.

And get up in the night. It doesn't last forever but you will be establishing very important habits.


----------



## JaggerTheFrenchie (Aug 16, 2014)

I take him outside when he wakes up, before sleeping, after meals & about every 3 hours. He knows that when he has to go he needs to go outside, so he stays in the door and waits for us to open it and then he goes. He is well potty trained, he doesn't pee on the floor anymore or on the rugs, but we had 1 time that he randomly peed on a pillow. The biggest problem regarding this is when he pees in one of his beds and its really bad because even if we wash it or add 'urine off' dog pee spray he still gets the wrong idea and goes there. Its weird because he doesn't pee on the couch or on our beds, he just does on his own bed. Just need a way to prevent this from happening.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

JaggerTheFrenchie said:


> =The biggest problem regarding this is when he pees in one of his beds and its really bad because even if we wash it or add 'no door' dog pee spray he still gets the wrong idea and goes there. Its weird because he doesn't pee on the couch or on our beds, he just does on his own bed..


He's scent marking - which is different to potty training.


----------



## JaggerTheFrenchie (Aug 16, 2014)

Is there any way to prevent this from happening? because I don't want him to sleep on a peed bed.


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Addressing all the other problems and not giving him the opportunity to pee on his bed by keeping an eye on him and interrupting when he starts to get ready to pee and taking him outside. 

Teaching him to go and lie on his bed without scratching by making it a game and maybe getting a new bed that is different to the current bed.

That is what I would try.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

How about using a thick layer of newspaper in his bed and a piece of Vetbed fabric ( that the wee goes through but stays dry to the touch) at least he would be comfy even if he has wet the bed.


----------

